

Ask HN: What's a good place to learn Java ? - guillaumedee

I&#x27;m mainly a Front-end web developper and work on quite a bit of OOP PHP too. My work requires I learn Java next.<p>What&#x27;s a good place to learn Java ? Written tutorials, books or screencasts, I don&#x27;t care.<p>Most of the stuff I&#x27;ve found so far is too much newbie programmer oriented. I don&#x27;t want to feel like I&#x27;m loosing my time scroll through pages explaining me what an array is, the difference between float and doublen or how a for loop works.<p>Thanks ;)
======
luch
I did follow Sedgewick coursera course on algorithms :
[https://www.coursera.org/instructor/~211](https://www.coursera.org/instructor/~211).

It's frankly a good class, which cover a large range of fundamental data
structures (first part on lists,arrays and regex; second part on graphs and
trees). You can follow the video if you want to refresh your memory on - or
learn - some parts of cs theory, or just go to the assignments for hands-on
java exercises. However, it's can be a bit challenging if you really want to
be thorough.

You can also try to develop an Android app, which is often more useful/fun
than an desktop software (I'm currently working on a receipt archiving app for
my personal account).

~~~
guillaumedee
Thanks, this looks interesting, i'm gonna try it :)

------
sheraz
I've gone through this as well, but learning Python. I would suggest to give
yourself a real-world project, and then execute using the new language.

For my project, I wanted to scrape a number of websites for their store
location data.

First, I reviewed the various libraries and frameworks out there.

Next, I chose the ones with the best documentation, example code, and active
community. In this case it was scrapy (scrapy.org).

Last, I dove in. By the end of the day I had some code that was actually
useful.

------
devb0x
Write some code brother, then you'll see what you need to know

------
jesusmichael
Starbucks... yuk yuk yuk...

